# Photos from the weeks hunts



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

We thought since we had a week off from school me and my two buddies would hit the hunting hard and well i guess hard work pays off with around 30 geese and 16 ducks and a neck collar was good enough for us. Heres some photos of the week.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Best week of hunting you could ever ask for!


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Was the bird with the collar shot by accident because that guy looks kinda upset about it. Good job, looks like a great week of hunting. Makes me miss MEA week.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya I deffinately wouldn't smile if I shot a neck collar.. Happens all the time. Haha good hunts!


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

Haha he was jacked and he stopped smilin cuz the camera took awhile haha but there were so many birds in,the air and we just said screw it cuz we were so excited!!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice! Did you find out where the collar was put on the bird? Ive seen several honkers in Nebraska with green collars that came from Colorado.


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

We dont know exactly yet we havent got the letter yet but we did it online and it says its from kansas.


----------



## kansaskiller (Dec 31, 2009)

i live in kansas and they band a lot of birds near buy or i should say they band bout 75 neck bands a year i believe. i shot one that is 49rx i think. im guessing yours is from cedar bluff kansas. let me know what ya find out


----------

